# MY NEW CHURCH



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

WHO WOULDN'T JOIN MY FELLOWSHIP :angel


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

finally a church for me.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

haha i think thats the church for everyone on this forum


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Whered you find that Sean??? Thats hilarious!


----------

